

Ubuntu Linux enters the smartphone wars - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-linux-enters-the-smartphone-wars-7000009302/

======
cschmidt
It is annoying that the tech press has to frame everything as a "war". They've
been writing that same article for decades, only the players change.

